

Project Board - CrowderSoup
http://crowdersoup.github.com/Project-Board/

======
CrowderSoup
This is a pretty simple web based Kanban board that I hacked out this week
during down time at work. I've had several projects going at a time lately,
but with down time between them while waiting for others to complete
tasks...thats what gave me the idea for this.

Like I said, it's pretty simple, but it works well for me. I figured I'd
submit it here and get some real world feedback on how I can improve it.

FYI, It's all HTML/CSS/JavaScript. I used localStorage to persist data between
sessions.

